# Penetration vs. expansion?



## Rockajimbo (Jun 2, 2006)

Which pellets do you prefer for rabbits, hollowpoints or domed/pointed pellets? Are hollowpoints any good for vital hits or like that? I've used domed, but maybe I'm gonna buy some h-points instead of them if you get me convinced about their power


----------



## Tholzel (Jul 22, 2005)

Rockajimbo said:


> Which pellets do you prefer for rabbits, hollowpoints or domed/pointed pellets? Are hollowpoints any good for vital hits or like that? I've used domed, but maybe I'm gonna buy some h-points instead of them if you get me convinced about their power


I have found no advantage of any kind for pointed pellets (except, perhaps, the Predator). And the point is ballistically inferior to a rounded head. If a pellet neds a point to penetrat, it probably isn't going fast enough to do much damage anyway. The one exception might be shooting sitting crows, where their folded wings can cushion a flatter pellet. Unfortunately, the ballistic disadvantage of a pointed tip is not made up for by its potentially better penetration, in my opinion.


----------

